# Sulfadimethoxine 40% -- Does anyone know where/why it's not available anywhere?



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Hello. Just wondering if anyone has the scoop on where/or why Sulfadimethoxine 40% injectable appears to be off he market AGAIN! I bought several bottles after the last time, and will run out after this prevention! Darn it! Just wondering if anyone knows why it's keeps doing disappearing acts! :sigh


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't know why..... But just got 2 bottles off of Amazon.com - about $24.00 each plus shipping (ships via Revival Health, but when I checked the Revival Health website, they don't have the Di-Methox 40% listed. Weird.) Hope you can get some!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

yup--Amazon is where I got mine a few weeks back


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Hey Camile and Sandy, My husband just found it on a site I'd never heard of called JRG Livestock and Pet Supply. I am thrilled. I was placing an order w/ Jeffers, and it said "indefinite backorder, " so I tried Hoegger, Caprine Supply, Valley Vet and PBS and couldn't get it anywhere! Makes me NERVOUS!  Thanks for the info too!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

that was a pretty good website--thanks for the info.


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

I just received this response from Jeffers.com Customer Service regarding indefinite backorder. No reason "why" but they are NOT making it at this time. ?!?!

"I spoke with the buyer and we are expecting A2AE, Di-Methox Injection 40%
On 10/28, this is just an expected date.
I was told the manufacture is not making it at this time.
We do have the powder form A2DA.
Thank You,
Lisa Smith
Jeffers, Inc.
800-533-3377 ext 345"


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

amazon.com is O U T  I'm going back to Decoxx-M and corid I guess.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a big jug of the 12.5% that I was using on my bottle baby....now that he's 55+ lbs the amount of medicine in the bottle is too much....he won't drink it even if I starve him...tried breaking the dose up in smaller doses with no luck. 

So I had to use the big feeding syringe from Jeffers..... only to find out I'm highly allergic to Sulfadimethoxine!! I knew I was allergic to oral sulfas, but didnt think getting it on my skin would matter.....Had this awful fight trying to get the medicine in him, got it all over my arm/hands and got these awful blisters....just a mess!

Then I also have a dam raised doe I need to start on prevention, but getting the large dose in her is a mess too!  Is there a trick to medicating babies without them choking or getting it in their lungs?? 

Can the 40% injectable be injected in goats for coccidia prevention? Or does it have to be oral? 

Is the 40% injectable the highest concentration I can get for the smallest (less volume) dose? Think I may order the 40%.....if anything I may have better luck getting the entire dose in them.


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, the link I listed above to buy the sulfadimethoxine 40% sent an email today saying they too were on extended backorder. Now, there is nowhere I know of that sells it until the company, Agrilab, reinstates it in October or toward the end of the year.....fine lotta good that does us now, huh ?


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh shoot! There goes my plan 

Guess I need to figure out how to get nasty meds in babies in large quantities without choking them ... Oy..


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I wish it worked in injection form. That would be better than trying to get the liquid down their throats! They always cough and sputter when I give it but only really choked a couple of times.


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

There is another thread called Dimethox on here recently. Look for it. Vicki recommends a drug she used to use before using Corid exclusively. It's on that post about 1/2 way down. You order it from Pipevet, and I just ordered 2. Hopefully, this will work as well as sulfadimethoxine 40% or close. I too would rather give an injection than trying to get them to swallow it. !!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

THis guy has it in stock as of last week...and also the best price around as far as I can tell

http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com/antibiotics.html


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

They dont have it in stock anymore I just called


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds like I got the last 2 bottles in existence. Sorry.


----------

